# Beginner's diorama questions



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Am attempting to make my first diorama from scratch. It would be for 1/18 scale models so that I could have a good backdrop for photographing them.

What would be the appropriate size of the base for 1/18 scale so that all of the diorama would be included in a photograph? I don't want to take pictures that have the diorama portion missing on the side or the front of the picture. Is it better to make the base, then, deeper or wider or both?

Also, in regard to converting real objects into 1/18 scale, is it mathematically correct to multiply the real object's size in inches, say 30 inches high, by .055556, which is 1 divided by 18? If not, how does one convert the real object's actual size into 1/18-scale-inches?

Appreciate your help and thanks in advance!

This is a 1/18 Revell 1965 Mustang. The sides of the diorama are too short with the tabletop showing on the sides of the rocks.











A 1/24 scale Ertl '32 Ford Roadster takes up less room in the diorama, but the diorama still could use more side area.










A Classic Metal Works Chevrolet Camaro in 1/24 scale. Same situation, but I have added a large tree and need more room for that.









Since these pictures I have expanded the diorama and will post pics when finished.


----------

